# Cobra Fly-Z draw settings to combat slice?



## rudebhoy (Sep 30, 2016)

Bought the above driver a couple of months ago off ebay, and haven't adjusted the setting which is 12 degrees.

I am launching the ball pretty high, but with a heavy slice most of the time, and not getting much in the way of distance (200 yards if I am lucky).

I've got a lesson with the pro on Monday to look at this, but was wondering ahead of playing this weekend whether putting it in one of the draw settings would help, and if so, which one folks would recommend?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 30, 2016)

It would,  but a swing change is imperative.  See you Tuesday,  will be interested to see what pro says!


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 30, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			It would,  but a swing change is imperative.  See you Tuesday,  will be interested to see what pro says!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Bill. i have been trying to put your advice into practice this week, with mixed results. am about 40/60 between reasonably straight ones and wild slices.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 30, 2016)

rudebhoy said:



			Cheers Bill. i have been trying to put your advice into practice this week, with mixed results. am about 40/60 between reasonably straight ones and wild slices.
		
Click to expand...

No trees or undergrowth at South Shields!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 30, 2016)

rudebhoy said:



			Cheers Bill. i have been trying to put your advice into practice this week, with mixed results. am about 40/60 between reasonably straight ones and wild slices.
		
Click to expand...

If you have a wild slice, your downswing is out to in and the face is open.
If you close the face, the ball will start further left


----------



## Capella (Sep 30, 2016)

It helps, but it can't perform miracles. If you slice it, it will still slice, but slightly less so. I have mine in 12Â° draw setting and it does help a little bit in gettng the ballflight lower and less to the right. Just try it out. It surely won't hurt you, the change isn't massive.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 30, 2016)

bobmac said:



			If you have a wild slice, your downswing is out to in and the face is open.
If you close the face, the ball will start further left
		
Click to expand...

am trying to keep the face more closed, not always successfully!


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 30, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			No trees or undergrowth at South Shields!
		
Click to expand...

that will make a nice change!


----------



## Slab (Sep 30, 2016)

Capella said:



			It helps, but it can't perform miracles. If you slice it, it will still slice, but slightly less so. I have mine in 12Â° draw setting and it does help a little bit in gettng the ballflight lower and less to the right. Just try it out. It surely won't hurt you, the change isn't massive.
		
Click to expand...

Is the ladies spec different? I thought 11.5 was the highest lofted draw setting and 12 was back to neutral


----------



## delc (Sep 30, 2016)

The Fly Z is dead easy to adjust, provided you have the right wrench. Mine is set to neutral as I tend to draw the ball.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

Leave the settings on neutral and learn to swing better is the only real advice here I'm afraid.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 2, 2016)

bobmac said:



			If you have a wild slice, your downswing is out to in and the face is open.
If you close the face, the ball will start further left
		
Click to expand...

Bob. Is it possible to hit a 'wild slice' with an in-to-out swing? Wouldn't that (Push-Slice) start right (rightee) and go further right? The 'wildness' of the slice is surely governed by the angle between clubface and path, whichever direction it starts. 

Of course, almost every exponent of the 'wild slice' ends up starting it left though, simply by trying to 'adjust' and actually often exacerbating the fault.

@OP Changing the setting isn't going to turn your 'wild slice' into a Draw (or even anywhere near straight!)! Changing your swing is the only way to do that, and getting a Pro to sort it out is the proper way! Don't expect it to be easy or instant though!


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 2, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Leave the settings on neutral and learn to swing better is the only real advice here I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm sure you are right, clutching at straws at the moment! Hopefully tomorrow's lesson will help.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 2, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Bob. Is it possible to hit a 'wild slice' with an in-to-out swing? Wouldn't that (Push-Slice) start right (rightee) and go further right?
		
Click to expand...

No
One is a wild slice and one is a push slice


----------



## Capella (Oct 2, 2016)

Slab said:



			Is the ladies spec different? I thought 11.5 was the highest lofted draw setting and 12 was back to neutral
		
Click to expand...

Yup, different basic loft. The ladies' version has 12Â° of loft as middle setting, goes down to 10.5 and up to 13.5, with draw settings available for 11, 12 and 13Â° of loft. The male version has 10.5 Â° in the middle, so goes down to 9 and up to 12 with draw settings for 9.5, 10.5 and 11.5. It's a general theme with Cobra woods, the ladies' versions always come a bit more lofted to make up for the lower swing speed.


----------

